

CNN trojan top story - speculum

Just visited CNN and received a Trojan alert from ESET antivirus when clicking on the top story. Trojan ID: js&#x2F;trojandownloader.agent.nsa. Infected URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnn.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;02&#x2F;06&#x2F;world&#x2F;isis-jordan&#x2F;index.html
======
Bioto
Somethings off on that page to, the headlines don't match up with the rest of
the site.

------
MalwareMustDie
is not only that page..

